# Sticky drag....edit:.oh so smoooth now!



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The drag washers on ABU bait casters, should they be oiled, greased or dry? They are small fibrous disc with metal washers inbetween.

If anyone got a linky to ABU maintenance and schematics that would be much appreciated.

And anyone got any tips in general for drags, I would love to know stuff. I tend to fish as light as I can and need the drag to run smoother.

Thanks


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have been wondering if it was possible to upgrade the drag washers to something better.
teflon or what ever the best reels use.
Any thoughts on that ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I know you can upgrade the drag washers on the abu 6500 c4. Going to see if i can do it for me 5600. The good ones are absolutely brilliant. I use them on my saltist and the difference in drag pressure alone is amazing. This is what i put in my saltist http://www.jackerskine.com/dragfrictionwashers.html, a bit pricey but they are magic.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Might have to go the drag upgrade (Jack Erskine I think up in Cairns does many types of upgrades and pretty sure he does em for ABUs) as ABU baitcasters' drags get wet _ and then lumpy _ fairly easily. Had same problem with a couple of their baitcasters a while ago when they got wet from spray fishing out of a centre console. Could clean up the drags but same thing happened each time they got wet (which I imagine will happen a lot in a yak). Cheers


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Abu linky-poo for you

Abu Maintenance http://www.tackletour.com/articlereelmaintenanceaburecord.html
plus some other reel maintenance articles http://www.tackletour.com/menumaintenance.html
http://www.jackerskine.com/dragfrictionwashers.html
I hope there is something in these links that might be helpful.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Doug, your a treasure mate.

Although they say to use shimano grease on the drag washers ???, and that's what I did before. It just seems a little sticky with the grease. I also noticed they had a pull down on the AVET sx, which I own to. 

Yeah I'm tiding up the old 6500 c4 for mack season.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you have some spare cash then chuck in the Jack Erskine Carbontex drag washers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> If you have some spare cash then chuck in the Jack Erskine Carbontex drag washers :lol: :lol: :lol:


Will they make the drag smoother?......I really dont need to beef it up, The average size of mackerel here are between 50 and 60 cm's and even when I caught a bigger Grey Mackerel it didnt require any more drag. These fish usually just take a couple of long surface runs and then there stuffed.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I did my 6500c rocket last night.
What you do is get some super fine wet and dry paper and place it on a smooth table then with it wet you smooth the metal washers so they are like a mirror. Replace every thing dry. I also have a 2500c that i did this to and i run that with grease. You can't lock it down fully but then I don't want to.
Carbonex is the new version of "smooothies" drag washers and they are a little thicker requiring shims.
I think if your in the tropics targeting fast fish and long fights then they may be worth the trouble but the original washers can be made to work well. I did a google and found heaps of info on tuning Abu's. Have a look at this site under the distance casting forum.

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Ah ok. It should improve smoothness. They are just better all round imo.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I just been on the phone to Jack Erskine, well I assume it was old Jack anyway ( very nice bloke), and he said he can also make washers for other reels as long as you can give him the size and thickness of the washer you want. I think I might be upgrading a few of my reels. There seems to be quite a deal of praise about these drag washers.

Thanks for the linky timex, great info there.

Thanks again for the help everyones


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if you want to get more of a polished finish use brasso or silvo


----------



## Heath (Nov 15, 2006)

Give reel service Australia a call. 0755642052 ( Peter Charles), he is located at Hollywell.

He'll put you on the right track in regards to your drag problem.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

After ordering the new drag washers from Jack Erskine's and paying for them by direct deposit they arrived in the mail a few days later. I ordered a kit comprising of 4 x Carbontex washers for the ABU 6500 c4 and I had a couple of custom made ones for a couple of other reels. Just gave him the sizes and they were cut to suite.

Fitted them up using a small amount of Shimano drag washer grease.......what a difference.....before they would fluctuate as much as a pound when pulling line using a scale now it is less than an ounce of difference, plus the drag has increased to nearly double....wasn't much to begin with.

So well worth the expense, roughly working out at $6 a washer.

Thanks again to the linkies guys.......now to catch a big fish.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have sent him an e-mail about 1 week ago but no reply so might have to try the old fashion way and call.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> After ordering the new drag washers from Jack Erskine's and paying for them by direct deposit they arrived in the mail a few days later. I ordered a kit comprising of 4 x Carbontex washers for the ABU 6500 c4 and I had a couple of custom made ones for a couple of other reels. Just gave him the sizes and they were cut to suite.
> 
> Fitted them up using a small amount of Shimano drag washer grease.......what a difference.....before they would fluctuate as much as a pound when pulling line using a scale now it is less than an ounce of difference, plus the drag has increased to nearly double....wasn't much to begin with.
> 
> ...


just watch out that the chassis and the rest of your gear can handle the new drag pressure.. I've seen a Penn 320Gti explode and nearly handicap a mate after a drag "upgrade" ...

just a warning for the new players who plan on doing the same 8) (no reference to you a-w-t-y)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah Timax the old fashioned phone and fax is the way to go. I drew a picture of the washer with the exact size and thickness and they came back a perfect fit.

No worries landyman, I was only after smoothness. I got one for a Penn applause 1000 with 6lb line and a ABU 5600 D5 with 6 lb line again. The ABU 6500 has 20 lb line (overkill in my books) but the 16lb leader broke when I looked it up. Yes none of those reels would be able to handle it if I locked them up.

They will also sell you the right grease for the washers, which is highly recommended if they are going to get wet.


----------

